# New Colt Defender - range report



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

Saw this at a gun store and the guy wanted my Cetme so we traded plus some cash and now I have a very concealable 1911 to go with my Springfield Armory full size.









I went out to the range with about 200 rounds of jhp and fmj ranging from 185 gr to 230 gr.

I had 3 failure to feeds and all three were 230 gr ball. I had to push the slide forward to get it into the chamber on all three of them. It worked ok for about 75 rounds, maybe it was just too dirty, I don't know. Maybe It needs another couple hundred rounds?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That sounds like more of failure to return to battery. How much was the slide sticking back? Was just a simple tap needed or was it more than that? 

Did you clean and lube the pistol before range time?

I doubt it was too dirty but sometimes the fun can be too dry. 

We're the three failures early in the range session or near the end?


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

VAMarine said:


> That sounds like more of failure to return to battery. How much was the slide sticking back? Was just a simple tap needed or was it more than that?
> 
> Did you clean and lube the pistol before range time?
> 
> ...


Yes I cleaned it.

The three failures were spaced throughout.

The slide was about an inch back.

I just lightly pushed the slide and it went on into battery.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What make was the 230gr FMJ?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, try a different brand of ammo, and maybe another mag. New recoil spring maybe - as well...

Good luck with it!


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

VAMarine said:


> What make was the 230gr FMJ?


I should know but I don't. I was using a mix of ammo. Some of it aluminum case, some win white box and one off brand that I don't recall the name of. When I go again, I'll just shot the win WB and see what happens.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

I've ordered a Wolff recoil spring kit for it and for my Springfield. After much thinking and shooting and interneting, it's probably what the problem is. My full size Springfield has no problem but it's got a lot of miles so it wont hurt to change it. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## dcowles (Jul 26, 2015)

I have one and love it! No failure to feed. Had to adjust because it shot a bit low. I have 19 handguns, and this is my favorite!


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

I received the Wolff 18 pound spring kit Saturday and put it in. Took it out today and put 80 rounds of 230 gr ball mix. NO failures! Yay!

I also went ahead and replaced the one in my full size Springfield 1911.

If anyone needs the link to Wolff, here it is:

https://www.gunsprings.com/index.cfm?rewriteQS=Semi-Auto%20Pistols/COLT/1911%20GOV%27T%20PISTOL/cID1/mID1/dID1


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

As I remember my 2002 Defender in .45 was cranky the first 50 rounds or so, then fine. Now my 2010 in 9mm (bottom) ran 100% from round 1.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

oil the rails real good some early Defenders had a recall on the recoil spring get a new one anyway it won't hurt the $ much.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Very nice pistol. I've fondled them many times and didn't buy, but it was close, every time. I like Springfields and have always refused to pay extra for the Colt name.


----------

